# اللهجة السورية: أتعايق



## makala

ما معنى أتعايق؟

ممكن ان أنا أتعايق بيه كفنانة وأفتخر بيه أدام الناس.


----------



## Eman5

"أعتقد أنها تعني "أتباهى بمنظري وشكلي


----------



## رشيد

في المغرب تستعمل هذه الكلمة بمعنى سلبي . فيقال " يَعِيقْ" علينا يعني يريد أن يظهر بالمظهر الحسن أمامنا بنوع من الزهو المبالغ فيه .لكن قد يعني الفعل " عَيَّقْ" معنى أنه بالغ في شيء ما و زاد عن الحد فيه . مثلا "عَيّقْ" علي بالهضرة أو بطلب المال .

و يعني الفعل "عاقْ" = انتبه و حزّر الشيء و فهمه . عاقوا بك يعني عرفوا سرك أو نواياك أو خططك أو أهدافك و أعمالك .

و عموما  ، فكما ترون ، فإن هذا الجذر " عاق" يشترك في معنى شدة الوضوح و الظهور و الجلاء و الانكشاف و المبالغة


----------



## momai

هذا الفعل غير مستخدم بالسوريّة بالمناسبة ولو كان كذلك لكانت العبارة بهذا الشكل:اتعايق فيه ... وافتخر فيه.


----------



## rayloom

تستخدم في اللهجات السعودية على نفس الوزن تعايق وعياقة لتعني التباهي ولكن بشكل سلبي.


----------

